# TTOC badge, where is yours??



## smuTTy (May 3, 2004)

I was wondering where other TTOC owners have stuck their TTOC badges. I have got the window stickers in the rear quarters but i was thinking of taking these off and putting the 'proper' badge on the exterior.

Are there any suggestions for a location? Not too keen on sticking it under the quattro badge on the rear, but is that where everyone else has theres?

I was thinking about the bottom of the front bumper what do you reckon? :?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Most go for either above or below the quattro badge at the rear 

Rear quarters for the plastic ones 

Front bumper - not my choice TBH 
(No one would get to see it)

It is possible to purchase a clip for the front grill - the same as the one the quattro badge it attached to.
You can then put the TTOC badge on that


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

I have put mine in the middle of the bottom of the number plate, front and back


----------



## smuTTy (May 3, 2004)

I like the idea of putting it on the grill. Does anyone have a part number for the grill clip thingy? I think thats the way i'm going to go. Is it expensive?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

smuTTy said:


> I like the idea of putting it on the grill. Does anyone have a part number for the grill clip thingy? I think thats the way i'm going to go. Is it expensive?


Cant remember the part no , but there a two types depending on the grill ,new 03 ish ,or old  , make sure you order the 2 retaing clips , you need the "quatrro badge mounting bits" so the price Â£3 :lol: :lol: :lol: if the say @Â£15 they are selling the "quatrro" badge with it :wink:


----------



## smuTTy (May 3, 2004)

Magic, thanks davidg :wink:


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

Hmmm not wanting to hijack the thread but my TTOC badge has started to tarnish! Its on the back under the quattro badge, I too wanted it on the grillie but ended up with the shorter clip which wouldnt fit 

Will post come photos of the badge, feel a class action suit coming on already hehe

Steve


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

ttisitme said:


> Hmmm not wanting to hijack the thread but my TTOC badge has started to tarnish! Its on the back under the quattro badge, I too wanted it on the grillie but ended up with the shorter clip which wouldnt fit
> 
> Will post come photos of the badge, feel a class action suit coming on already hehe
> 
> Steve


A little polish will normally sort it out. I usually wipe over with a bit of Mer and it restores it back to its former glory.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Mine's where I found it  The previous owner (ColwynC) placed it ontop of the *TT* badge like so...

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jaygemson/TTSig3.jpg


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

SmuTTy, now I am de-grilled as it were ( ABT grill) I have the two types spare you can have (used not new but certainly usable) you will have to cut off the ends to make the badge the same length.

email me on john.selman (at )sailingtoday.co.uk for details

John


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

> TTOC badge, where is yours??


In the post hopefully


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

in a jar in the garage 

:lol:


----------

